# New crankbait and a re-paint



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

I just finished re-painting a wooden believer and I'm also nearly finished with a walleye crankbait of my own. The wooden believer wasn't originally sealed so I sealed it, painted it, and sealed it again. The walleye crankbait has a black base coat and is sealed with envirotex with glitter mixed in. I'm planning on spraying on some green dots to make it similar to a salamander pattern and then another round of envirotex. I just recently got some big casting crankbaits (10 and 11 inches) started and I'll post pictures of them when they are farther along.

Travis


----------



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

I finally finished the salamander, pictured below (right around 5", poplar). I also finished a few others that I started quite a while ago. Purples and blues must not show up well with my camera, because even with decent lighting they still don't do the actual colors justice. Also pictured is the large crankbait that I mentioned, now ready to be painted (it's made out of cherry and the areas with putty have either 32 caliber muzzleloader balls for weight or the rattle chamber). The second bait is green with blue bars (6", small muskie bait) and an orange belly, the shad style bait (around 5") is gold with a purple back. Travis


----------

